# Cervical Position High and Hard. please help. TMI



## moonlight dust

WARNING TMI: whatever tmi means? lol...

I've been tracking my Cervical Mucus and Cervical position. I'm due for my AF tomorrow. But instead of my CP being low and hard. Its really high. can bearly touch it but what i can reach, it seems hard. What does this mean?
When i tracked my cervical postion last cycle, before my AF was due it was low and hard. ??? whys it still so high?

And with the 'opening thing' How can you feel an opening. cuz at the moment i cant feel any sort of opening...

Also theres loads of creamy white CM. sorry for the decriptions...

can any1 help me please.


----------



## poppymist

right huni stop worrying it actually sounds to me like you could be pg that is what i got my cp is always low and firm a few days b4 af but this cycle it has not moved from being high and after checking it again today it is barely reachable and firm and i can't feel an opening and also the cm is lots of it creamy lotionty type cm huni best thing to do is wait til 2moz and if no af do a test fmu and if it comes up bfn dont panic it may still be a bit early to get a correct reading keep us posted.......if your like me you may even want to do a sneaky test today but overall huni sound very positive i am hoping you get your BFP babes.........sending you lots of baby dust! X


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

that almost sounds like a pg cervix - but wait for you AF hun ....

Your opening you can clearly feel at the tip of you cervix - mine goes so open i can fit the tip of my finger in it .... just get to know your body , and try and relax...you should be able to feel it .


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

LMAO - Poppy - we are becoming stalkers of the poor ppl here....hehehehe


----------



## moonlight dust

poppymist said:


> right huni stop worrying it actually sounds to me like you could be pg that is what i got my cp is always low and firm a few days b4 af but this cycle it has not moved from being high and after checking it again today it is barely reachable and firm and i can't feel an opening and also the cm is lots of it creamy lotionty type cm huni best thing to do is wait til 2moz and if no af do a test fmu and if it comes up bfn dont panic it may still be a bit early to get a correct reading keep us posted.......if your like me you may even want to do a sneaky test today but overall huni sound very positive i am hoping you get your BFP babes.........sending you lots of baby dust! X

Thank you poppymist. i might do a test today when my work mate goes on dinner. i kept one in my bag from last month. when are you due for AF? i relly hope i am pg...it would mean the world to me, as being pg would do to so many other woman on here. i post when ive done a test. keep your fingers crossed for me plz...


----------



## poppymist

i am 2 weeks late for my af babes but i have been getting on off bfp's and bfn's not clear reading as yet erm got a faint bfp yesterday but still not getting to excited though! yea defo let us know sweetie..........................

bump this is so true we are like the agony aunts of babyandbump lol but i love giving people advice helping other people out is a good feeling gives me hope myself!!!!!

i am telling you some thing all morning all i have had is 2 cups of tea and i am weeing like a trooper argh!!!!!! got wind as well not good when i work in an enclosed office lol!


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

hehehehehehehe - that is so funny .... i have the windy problem aswell......


----------



## poppymist

bump huni i just went to the loo again and my cm TMI is proper dark yellow and it looks a bit pinky but my cp is proper high and firm and feels closed i dont feel no dimple either but i can't reach it properly to chjeck throuoghly do you think my af is coming?


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

I dont hope so hun - when my af comes my cm becomes pinky brownish ......im holding thumbs for you ....


----------



## moonlight dust

BUMP5-ZA said:


> that almost sounds like a pg cervix - but wait for you AF hun ....
> 
> Your opening you can clearly feel at the tip of you cervix - mine goes so open i can fit the tip of my finger in it .... just get to know your body , and try and relax...you should be able to feel it .

sorry for the later thank you. my computer froze on me after repling to poppymist. thank you for that. exspecially explain how the opening works. mine must be shut then due to all i can feel is a hard surface.
keep your fingers crossed for me plz. My work mate has gone on dinner and im going to do a test in a min...please please be a BFP.


----------



## moonlight dust

Its a :bfn: :cry:

im so confused...i checked my cervical position again whilst waiting for the results from the HPT, to see if i could find the opening. it seems a bit higher but a bit softer. whats going on????? :cry:

thank you bump5 and poppymist for your help so far.

Have you been to the doctors yet poppymist...even 1 :bfp: is enough to feel that theres more chance you're pg. It may just be that some of the tests you're using may be weaker than the 1 test you used that gve you a BFP.xx


----------



## poppymist

oh huni dont loose faith seriously there is still a chance you are pg and you just have not got enough hormone as yet babes.............i have but they said i had a chem pg and that may af would be with me in about 2 or 3 days now a week and a half later still no af confusing time had by all we just have to try and help each other through this horrible time of not knowing babes!!!!!! keep me posted!


----------



## moonlight dust

poppymist said:


> oh huni dont loose faith seriously there is still a chance you are pg and you just have not got enough hormone as yet babes.............i have but they said i had a chem pg and that may af would be with me in about 2 or 3 days now a week and a half later still no af confusing time had by all we just have to try and help each other through this horrible time of not knowing babes!!!!!! keep me posted!

thank you for your support...i really hope i am pg. you what the :witch: will arrive tomorrow. :cry: 
but i've got to say this is a great forum for support...i dont know what id do without it. i really hope everything is ok for you and i hope you get your :bfp: soon...

thank you again...let you know if the :witch: arrives tomorrow.

:hug: and baby dust to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## poppymist

right baby girl........i want to spread some hope my af was due on the 10/11/08 and it never cam i got 2 bfp's then 2 bfn's and i have just got a very strong bfp so it is possible babes just keep faith!

her's my info from today b4 i tested

cp - high barely reachable firm
cm - cloudy creamy lotiony 

leave it a couple ofdays and test again babes seriously its taken 2 weeks for mine to come up a strong bfp!!!!!! my last af was 11/10/008 so give it some time babes....i am sending you baby dust lots of it......keep me posted i am not leaving ttc yet i am going to stay here until my scan in a couple of weeks so please keep me informed


----------



## moonlight dust

poppymist said:


> right baby girl........i want to spread some hope my af was due on the 10/11/08 and it never cam i got 2 bfp's then 2 bfn's and i have just got a very strong bfp so it is possible babes just keep faith!
> 
> her's my info from today b4 i tested
> 
> cp - high barely reachable firm
> cm - cloudy creamy lotiony
> 
> leave it a couple ofdays and test again babes seriously its taken 2 weeks for mine to come up a strong bfp!!!!!! my last af was 11/10/008 so give it some time babes....i am sending you baby dust lots of it......keep me posted i am not leaving ttc yet i am going to stay here until my scan in a couple of weeks so please keep me informed


WOW!!! I'm so pleased for you...BIG CONGRATES!!!! :happydance:
you wouldnt believe how much that has releaved me...im so happy for you...
thank you for your support...:hug::hugs: i will keep you posted on my situation...:hugs: thank you again poppymist


----------



## TinkXX08XX

hiya, please dont lose hope!

I tried to reach my cervix a few days ago for the first time ever and couldnt actually reach anything, and have been getting white creamy cm.

i tested with internet cheapy on mon and thought it was an evap it was so faint. tested last night with clearblue and BFP!!

So very best of luck, test again and let us know. Fingers crossed sweetie!!!! xxxx


----------



## bebe

Moonlight Dust - I agree with Poppymist Mine was also high and hard with lots of CM when I got my BFP, maybe test with FMU. Good luck it sounds really positive!


----------



## poppymist

defi sounds like its a bfp but huni seriously it has taken me 2 weeks well just over after my af due date to get a strong bfp so if there is no af in sight babes keep thinking positive......i can happen.......oh and remember cp- high firm and lots of creamy lotiony cm for me yesterday and got a bfp babes so looking good!!!!!!


----------



## moonlight dust

Hello ladies would like to report no symptoms or sign of AF yet. 
i'm like clockwork, its always: i go to bed the night before, wake up on the day the AF is due, have my morning wee and wipe and theres always blood...sorry for the descrption. but none yet.

as there was no blood, i thought i'd risk seeing were my cervix is. good news, its still high and firm but not so hard as yesterday and no blood what so ever, just loads of white creamy lotion cm.

so i really really hope im pg...when shall i try a HPT ladies?
thank you all so much for your support...


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

I would say you could do one straight away ? what do you ladies think ?


----------



## dr_sarah

Test test test honey, sounds to me like you are and as Poppymist says sometimes it can take a while to get a positive depending on how strong your HCG levels are, good luck!!

Poppymist I didnt realise you got a BFP huge congrats to you hun.......knew you would get it soon, I'm so happy for you!!!x


----------



## moonlight dust

I havent got any at the mo, i'll try and get one tonight. i'll test in the morning and see what it says...unless i have my AF before then :cry:

but so far so good and im really hopeful with knowing your ladies experiences...it really gave me hope...thank you all so much for your support, you've all been great help...

let hope i get my :BFP: soon....:hugs: and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## moonlight dust

poppymist said:


> right baby girl........i want to spread some hope my af was due on the 10/11/08 and it never cam i got 2 bfp's then 2 bfn's and i have just got a very strong bfp so it is possible babes just keep faith!
> 
> her's my info from today b4 i tested
> 
> cp - high barely reachable firm
> cm - cloudy creamy lotiony
> 
> leave it a couple ofdays and test again babes seriously its taken 2 weeks for mine to come up a strong bfp!!!!!! my last af was 11/10/008 so give it some time babes....i am sending you baby dust lots of it......keep me posted i am not leaving ttc yet i am going to stay here until my scan in a couple of weeks so please keep me informed


POPPYMIST YOUR A GOD SENT...IVE GOT MY FIRST :bfp: IM ESTATIC!!!!


----------



## Aunty E

:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:


----------



## moomoo

Congrats hun!!! Woooooohoooo!! xx


----------

